# Rock it - FULL[Warning: Hardcore music]



## VengeanceZ (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2479131/

A hardcore song I started in the morning and when I came home I finished it up, touched it up. Added some synths and well it's not yet finished. I will improve some places sometime soon.

Time spent: 4 hours approximately.

Description:

This is the full version but not the final one. There still might be some beats that are not in rhythm or it could be that some of you would like a new melody for the synths in this song. 
  This is the longest time I spent on a FL STUDIO 8 Self-created song. This is my only good finished song I ever made in FL STUDIO 8. 
  NOTE: The bit rate is 256KBP because the file was too large to upload on my usual 320KBP.
  NOTE: This is my 5th song created in FL STUDIO 8.


Rate & Comment.


Enjoy


- OverDoseD


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 6, 2009)

Wrong forum.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

I could see something like this on a game like WipeOut. Good job.


----------



## DJ BassLion (Jul 6, 2009)

i jizzed my pants when that bass kicked in =P good job


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Wrong forum.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=47




*Awwwws*

Okay, a mod can please move it to there? Thanks.

BJ BassLion: Yes, I think it's pretty good as well.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 7, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I could see something like this on a game like WipeOut. Good job.



WipeOut XL was the shit!!!!!!!! PS 90s


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 8, 2009)

this would be awesome in a nightclub


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 8, 2009)

That means a lot to me. Someday I might want to submit my music to clubs so thousand of people can listen. I'm still improving. If I take more than a day, it's going to be good.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 9, 2009)

it clips a lot. like a ton. i'm not a huge fan of the gabber stuff so i'm not qualified to comment on the musical content but the mastering and mixdown are pretty out of whack and it's not really engineered in a way that would sound good on a club system. less bass, more highend, fix the redlining issues and you'll be in business.

as for getting it into clubs it's easier than getting a club to approve it. just find some djs who like your shit and you're pretty much in. as a dance producer djs are your best friend.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 9, 2009)

protocollie said:


> it clips a lot. like a ton.



I believe that's the point of hardcore music. :lol:


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 9, 2009)

I didn't do any mastering. Don't know Music theory but I want to improve. 

I agree it's has a lot of bass, well the bassline only has it the synths don't.


----------



## protocollie (Jul 9, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> I believe that's the point of hardcore music. :lol:



distortion, yes. clipping, no. clipping blows cones.


----------

